# Need advise regarding insurance for Skyline R32 GTR



## Near Jr. (Sep 19, 2010)

Hi there, 

what would the insurance ranges be for new drivers over 21? I'm looking to get R32 GTR 1992/1993 RB26 but i don't know what to expect insurance wise, I've previously owned a skyline but it wasn't in England, & it's going to be my first car over here. But im buying to keep won't be looking to sell it if i get my hands on a good. your advise please.. many thanks.


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

Near Jr. said:


> Hi there,
> 
> what would the insurance ranges be for new drivers over 21? I'm looking to get R32 GTR 1992/1993 2.5L or 2.6L but i don't know what to expect insurance wise, I've previously owned a skyline but it wasn't in England, & it's going to be my first car over here. But im buying to keep won't be looking to sell it if i get my hands on a good. your advise please.. many thanks.


If you have no insurance history then it will most likely be very pricey.

By the way there is no 2.5 litre GTR.


----------



## Near Jr. (Sep 19, 2010)

sorry corrected .. thats the problem , i havent got insurance history, what would it start from?


----------



## R32 GTR R32 GTR (Nov 27, 2009)

Most insurance companies wont quote you full stop. If they do expect them to be 5k upwards with a ridiculous excess


----------



## markpriorgts-t (May 23, 2004)

keep the vasiline jar near the phone mate!


----------

